# How bad is the HGH Bloat?



## icecube789 (Mar 25, 2012)

[FONT=&#23435]How bad is the HGH Bloat? 
I'm doing HGH blast 10iu X 3 a week. 
This is my 1st week.[/FONT]​  [FONT=&quot]I'm using chinese blue tops generic.
I know my source is reliable.[/FONT][FONT=&#23435]

Is there anyway to combat it? [/FONT]


----------



## aminoman74 (Mar 25, 2012)

Iv done the 10x3 blast and it wasn't bad.I don't think I even got any bloat.


----------

